# Letro by purchase peptides



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

Unbelievable --- does this company make anything that is not 100% cream ot the crop research chems and peps

- Test Subject - 

Day 1 - 1.25mg

day 2 - 1.25mg 

As of day two, test subject has seen major reduction in target area for research - stuff works like gang busters and at the speed of light

- I am no rep for PP , but this cat sells staright killer products - No need to go ny where else -

Purchase Peptides = results


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Appreciate the kind words buddy! We do our best


----------



## towing (May 24, 2012)

Stuff keeps my rats from growing hard tits and even reduces there tits if they had them before. G2G


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

towing said:


> Stuff keeps my rats from growing hard tits and even reduces there tits if they had them before. G2G



Hard tits are fun though.....


----------



## crackrbaby (May 25, 2012)

I prefer soft tits, hard nips.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 26, 2012)

i just orderd some letro from them. cant wait to get it


----------



## OTG85 (May 26, 2012)

Pp is g2g I reversed my cat's gyno with it


----------



## Goldenera (May 26, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pp is g2g I reversed my cat's gyno with it



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 26, 2012)

thats good to hear brotha. whenever i get mine i am starting it pronto and will also be getting labs done on it. my package should arrive next week. i ordered yesterday and am just waiting to hear it was shipped.


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

test subject is showing signs of joint pain and dose may need to be cut back - drying test subject out


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 26, 2012)

God i cant wait to get mine, this shit is going to be awesome. it has to be. ive seen to many good reviews


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> God i cant wait to get mine, this shit is going to be awesome. it has to be. ive seen to many good reviews



Bro - it is - Top notch Lethro - It is #1 with a silver bullet -


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 27, 2012)

well i wish i had it now lol its sunday and it hasnt shipped yet, it will probably ship monday and i wont get till Wednesday


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> well i wish i had it now lol its sunday and it hasnt shipped yet, it will probably ship monday and i wont get till Wednesday



Keep in mind monday is a holiday buddy


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 27, 2012)

ahhh your right i forgot lol well than later in the week !!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

Lethro by PP - In 1 word - *AMAZING* - 

 the test subjects issue and took it to the wood shed -


----------



## fsoe (Jun 10, 2012)

17 days in and Sex drive is non-existent --- another fact that PP lethro is g2g --- Wife aske me today --- u go from wanting it 2 x daily to have not mentioned it in 2 weeks --- lethro is working


----------



## TwisT (Jun 11, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 17 days in and Sex drive is non-existent --- another fact that PP lethro is g2g --- Wife aske me today --- u go from wanting it 2 x daily to have not mentioned it in 2 weeks --- lethro is working



Well....we are getting tadalafil in stock soon


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Sep 5, 2012)

i started researching with PP's letro about 4 days ago and needless to say it has done exactly as advertised. Lump is starting to subside (down about 50%) and dosage is only at 0.50mg a day! Is the dosage the reason why i am not seeing the usual sides associated with this? Not that I'm complaining but i was curious as I have heard the sides can be pretty annoying on this. lethargy, no libido, etc.. Going to up dose to 1mg starting tomorrow. Also taking formeron too but cut dosage back on that for the time being.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks


----------



## RickyTicky (Sep 5, 2012)

Letro fuk with your libido?


----------



## Liquidex (Sep 11, 2012)

RickyTicky said:


> Letro fuk with your libido?



rather than a word "fuk", try "obliterate". 
Low estrogen will kill the libido, regardless of high test level you have. It will also kill libido if estrogen is too high. The point is to find the middle range so that gyno is in check + libido in check.


----------



## fsoe (Sep 17, 2012)

RickyTicky said:


> Letro fuk with your libido?



I did not have libido 2 weeks in ... What is Sex was my attitude - But PP lethro did what is was tested to do


----------

